

Ask HN: any good literature startups out there? - yoavanaki

We&#x27;re building a literature-related startup and we&#x27;re wondering if anyone else out there is doing so as well. Do you know any good literature-related apps&#x2F;websites? Do you think there&#x27;s a market of people who&#x27;d like to read fiction if they had a comfortable option to do so?
======
christudor
At MASSOLIT (www.massolit.co.uk) we do online lectures in literature and the
arts. I'd love to hear about what you're doing, so get in touch!

------
rahimnathwani
_Do you think there 's a market of people who'd like to read fiction if they
had a comfortable option to do so?_

Can you be more specific about what market you're targeting? Kindle, iBooks,
Google Play are all convenient options for downloading and reading fiction.

Are you planning to differentiate on content, cost, delivery or something
else?

